# New smoker breakin!



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I broke in my new home built smoker, built by a good friend of mine! Looks like it's going to work just fine. Very satisfied with how well it performed!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Darn that looks good what wood did you use


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Wood*



bubbas kenner said:


> Darn that looks good what wood did you use


Mix of hickory and pecan!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

1buckfan1 said:


> Mix of hickory and pecan!


Yes great choice


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang, thatâ€™s a pit full of meat. Looks good.


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Employee lunch*



RB II said:


> Dang, thatâ€™s a pit full of meat. Looks good.


When the guys go a whole quarter without any injuries at work we feed them I usually get elected to do the cook. My old pit wore plumb out so I paid a good friend to build me this pit!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember you saying that before. That is awesome.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

You Sir are a Pit Master. Very well done.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

I like to think I know what good brisket looks like..... and that looks reallly gooood, nice job.


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Smoker*

Thank you all for the nice comments! Going to put this pit to work after they shut down the factory I'm working at. Not quite old enough to retire and tired of working for someone else! Wish me luck!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Good luck 1buckfan1! I just did that and got burnt by my "business partner" and sold my trailer. But definitely can be profitable!!!! I wish I could build a BBQ "joint" and just be pitmaster!!! That's my long-term goal for the last 15+ years of work!! Just need the $$$ backing!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*2 pit masters*



tpool said:


> Good luck 1buckfan1! I just did that and got burnt by my "business partner" and sold my trailer. But definitely can be profitable!!!! I wish I could build a BBQ "joint" and just be pitmaster!!! That's my long-term goal for the last 15+ years of work!! Just need the $$$ backing!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Maybe we can work something out together. I'll contact you after they shut us down. I won't be able to do it alone.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Great looking pit and those briskets look perfect!! Awesome job.


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

That right there is 1 fine smoke ring, that would definitely get you in the mix at competitions


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Competitions*



Gizzmo said:


> That right there is 1 fine smoke ring, that would definitely get you in the mix at competitions


I have never been in a competition but never had a mobile pit before either. Might give it a shot just for fun! and beer of course!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang. How much for a brisket?!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Dang. How much for a brisket?!


Woah. We are ACTUALLY in the same area.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heck of a good looking pit of meat. Well done.


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Woah. We are ACTUALLY in the same area.


PM'd you! Just now saw this. Sorry it took me so long to get back with you.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Keep us posted!
I'll drive over and get some brisket from you when you get opened!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice sir...


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> Very nice sir...


Thank you! I responded to your PM!


----------

